# Bikini-clad deckhand



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally found one, but she's a greenhorn and has lots to learn. Took her and the Googan to the supposed hot bite on the Tallapoosa Sunday. She caught three and 1/2 stripers and she had never caught one until Sunday. Did a good job. Her only complaint all day was that the stripers pulled too hard and that Auburn sucks.

The fish were active all afternoon, and I think we should have caught a few more, but I guess I'm happy with what we got.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice stripers,


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If she can throw a castnet that's a big plus. Great photos


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you fishing the Alabama River?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah, she fishes-throws a cast net-not hard to look at....great job on the day!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

kelly1 said:


> Are you fishing the Alabama River?


Tallapoosa River.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I WANT TO CATCH A STRIPER!!!! Man I gotta get out of down here.


----------



## jackback (Feb 17, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice! And she's got some good sense. Roll Tide! :thumbup:


----------

